# Stila lip glaze - how does the tube work?!?



## lizsybarite (Nov 29, 2006)

Man, does this ever feel like a stupid question... but I received a few Stila lip glaze minis in a swap, and I cannot figure out how to get the gloss down into the brush so I can use it! (Admittedly, I haven't tried that hard because I don't want to break the tube mechanism.) Twisting the bottom just makes a clicking sound - it moved freely, but nothing happens. And pushing up with my thumb (like with a pen) doesn't work, either. So weird! Uh... a little help?


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 29, 2006)

You're activating the "pen" correctly--just keep on turning the base until you get color into the brush bristles.  Takes a while to get the gloss going.  Don't worry, it won't break if you keep turning it.    Future applications should only take a couple of turns. HTH!!


----------



## lizsybarite (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_You're activating the "pen" correctly--just keep on turning the base until you get color into the brush bristles.  Takes a while to get the gloss going.  Don't worry, it won't break if you keep turning it.    Future applications should only take a couple of turns. HTH!!_

 
LOL I feel like such a dolt. OK, I'll keep turning 'em - thanks so much!!!!


----------



## kerrybabyxx (Dec 23, 2012)

The same thing happened to me when I tried to get a tube of stila lipgloss started.I had to look for help,and here I am.Thanks fairybelle and liz for getting this info out there....My lipgloss now is working,the way it should...


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, it does take a whole lot of clicks before anything comes to the tip of the pen.  It seems to take forever.  Even after you get them going, some still take quite a bit of clicking before it arrives at the tip of the pen.

  	It's not a stupid question at all.  I work at a Sephora, so I see it all the time!


----------



## futurestrength (Mar 25, 2013)

mine always takes a while, so I click it once when I'm done doing my makeup and then for the next day when I'm getting ready/next time when I'm reapplying, it's ready to go


----------

